# Christmas Lights



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm taking a break this week from my Sydney-to-Seattle cruise blog. Instead I'm running five posts on Christmas Lights starting with today's Christmas Lights Week -- How to Photograph Them.

Sample shots:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Come on, fellow photographers. I know I'm not the only one with Christmas light photos to show.

Sample shots from today's blog:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from The Christmas Lights of Eastridge - Part 2:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Still waiting for you guys to join in with your own photos.

Sample shots from today's post The Christmas Lights of Eastridge -- Part 3:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A sampling of the many photos I posted in yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Christmas Lights 2013:



















And, yes, you can indeed have a fun Christmas photo in nostalgic Black & White:


----------

